# Moving images from one Lightroom catalog to another?



## William Petruzzo (May 5, 2010)

My workflow is designed in such a way that each individual shoot gets its own catalog. This helps me to keep things separate so that when I'm in Lightroom I'm only ever looking at the photos I want to be working on without accidentally pulling up and/or editing old photos.

The trouble is that I have a certain love for abstract photography. These photos often get taken before or after working with a client and so my own personal stuff ends up in the client's catalog. Which, in itself, isn't a big deal. Except it makes it hard for me to work with my personal stuff because I have to remember where and when it was taken.

So, I'm wondering if there's a simple way to add the images to a different Lightroom catalog from within the catalog I'm working with. Anyone know?


----------

